

Ask HN: How do you tackle the "where do we head out today" problem? - noelsequeira

I'm really curious about this problem as I'm yet to find a service that solves it well for me.<p>To elaborate, it could apply to just a couple of individuals or a larger group looking for a good place to head to at the end of the day / on a weekend. And the agenda could be anything from just hanging out to dinner to a rock gig to a movie to a more formal event.<p>From what I've gathered thus far, most folks I've discussed this with 
1) ask a friend for a recommendation 
2) look up Yelp or a similar service 
3) subscribe to a newsletter like Thrillist or Urban Daddy or Startup Digest so they're more informed 
4) actively monitor Plancast, Facebook Events and the like.<p>I'd really like to know whether this more or less covers the entire gamut of available alternatives. I'd love to discover services that tackle this well that I don't know about yet, because this seems to be the "can't get it out of my head" idea for a few months running.
======
chrisclark1729
I agree. I, similarly, can't get this idea out of my head. I don't have much
to add except that #3 no doubt often informs the gatekeepers of #1. So,
consider the actual power of #3.

